# Общедоступные форумы > Рабочее разведение. >  Uzzo vom Oger Schloss

## Karina

Всем добрый день!!!!!
я надеюсь я не ошиблась темой ..

мы из города Даугавпилс (латвия).меня зовут Карина !!
хочу не много рассказать о наших занятиях:
по началу мы занимались самостоятельно ,но потом пошли на дрессировочную площадку там всё разработано по советской системе ..
походили мы полгода ,потом к счастью к нам приехал хороший кинолог и готовил нас к сдаче по IPO,но не долго он приезжал раз в неделю а теперь и вовсе перестал ездить.... :Ab: 
собираюсь на выходных ехать в Ригу со своей собачкой на семинар к нашему заводчику (он и приезжал к нам )
,надеюсь на вашу помощь в нашем обучении


не много об Уцике(Uzzo)...
нам 11 месяцев,НО зонарного окраса,
добрый и ласковый собакин
выставлю пару наших фотографий :Ad:

----------


## Karina

не могу понять как фотографии вставлять :0317:

----------


## inna

> не могу понять как фотографии вставлять


Через радикал попробуйте! http://www.radikal.ru/

----------


## Karina

> Через радикал попробуйте! http://www.radikal.ru/


спасибо....
я вставила их на фотофайл а вот только не могу понять как на форум их поставить :Ac:

----------


## inna

> спасибо....
> я вставила их на фотофайл а вот только не могу понять как на форум их поставить


Копируйте ссылку [увеличение по клику],и эту ссылку вставляйте в сообщение.

----------


## Karina

только так получилось

----------


## inna

Карина вы наверно взяли первую ссылку? А вы попробуйте вторую или третью...Собак красивейщий,там где он щен вообще прикольный :Ag:

----------


## Karina

> Карина вы наверно взяли первую ссылку? А вы попробуйте вторую или третью...Собак красивейщий,там где он щен вообще прикольный


спасибо нам очень приятно!!! :Ab: 
да вы правы я выбрала первую ссылку так как она одна в свойствах

----------


## Karina

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/...ee/554256.html
 :Ad:

----------


## Крыска

Очень красивый пес.А как он дрессируется?

----------


## Karina

:Ab: 


> Очень красивый пес.А как он дрессируется?


на данный момент мы занимаемся послушанием и потихонечку готовимся к ИПО :Ab: 
или вас интересует как конкретно мы занимаемся?

----------


## Karina

16.05.09.

----------


## Karina

16.05.09. :Ab:

----------


## Karina

очень хочется спросить у вас совета ....
моя собака напрочь отказывается держать аппорт во рту!!!! :0317: 
и нас совершенно перестал интересовать мяч на верёвке!!!!
что можно предпринять в таком случае???

----------


## Karina

не нашла в темах ответа на свой вопрос....
 :0317: 
хочется узнать кто, как и как правильно нужно учить след,????


заранее спасибо :Ab:

----------


## jarvenmaa

Карина, ответы на Ваш вопрос есть в темах об апортировке и следе в старой версии форума, и о подготовке к сдаче норматива в этой версии.

----------


## inna

А я бы посоветовала найти инструктора,чтобы дров не наломать при начальном обучении,если у вас опыта нету :Ad:

----------


## Karina

опыт возможно и есть ,но явно не в ИПО

----------


## Karina

> Карина, ответы на Ваш вопрос есть в темах об апортировке и следе в старой версии форума, и о подготовке к сдаче норматива в этой версии.


спасибо  :Ax:

----------


## Karina

> А я бы посоветовала найти инструктора,чтобы дров не наломать при начальном обучении,если у вас опыта нету


инструктора есть ,но в 225 км от нашего места нахождения

----------


## jarvenmaa

Как Вы от них спрятались! :Ai: 
Или это они от Вас? :Ag: 
А если серьезно, то без помощи знающего человека след IPO учить очень сложно. Я самоучкой несколько собак поменять успел, пока что-то стало получаться, но и сейчас еще часто возникают вопросы.
 :Ah:

----------


## Karina

> Как Вы от них спрятались!
> Или это они от Вас?
> А если серьезно, то без помощи знающего человека след IPO учить очень сложно. Я самоучкой несколько собак поменять успел, пока что-то стало получаться, но и сейчас еще часто возникают вопросы.


да это очень сложно!!!постоянно возникают вопросы  :Ab: 
,а сам своих ошибок не замечаешь
но нечего не поделаешь :0317:

----------


## Karina

> А если серьезно, то без помощи знающего человека след IPO учить очень сложно.


да я знаю ,пока мы на самом первом этапе ,а что дальше делать я даже пока что представления не имею :Ac:

----------


## alex67

Всем привет)))Карина могу скинуть хорошую статью по постановке собаки на след)))Там всё разжевано до мелочей)))Я сам занимаюсь дрессировкой собачек))и готовлю их к ИПО.на аваторке мой щенок )))так что если хочешь я скину или тебе на почту или на форум))) :Ad:

----------


## aria

*alex67*, и мне бы тоже было бы интересно почитать эту статью, если можно!.. :Aa:  Наверное, лучше на форум! Можно сразу сюда в постинг!

----------


## Karina

> Всем привет)))Карина могу скинуть хорошую статью по постановке собаки на след)))Там всё разжевано до мелочей)))Я сам занимаюсь дрессировкой собачек))и готовлю их к ИПО.на аваторке мой щенок )))так что если хочешь я скину или тебе на почту или на форум)))



буду очень благодарна...  :Ax: 
всё равно куда :Ad:

----------


## alex67

Вот такая статья)))Жалко незнаю как скопировать схемы и рисунки,получилось только ТЕКСТ))))В общем как по мне статья для начинающего дрессировщика неплохая,есть неплохие советы.Но некоторым вещам я учу собак по другому. Буду рад если чемто помог)))

----------


## aria

*alex67*, спасибо большое за статью!!! :Ax:  Очень информативная и интересная! :Ay:

----------


## Tatjana

*alex67*, спасибо за представленный материал. У нас есть отдельно две огромные темы по следу http://www.canis.ee/forum/showthread.php?t=48 . Перенесите пожалуйста туда ваши сообщения, т.к. этот раздел посвящен рабочему разведению и его представителям. :Ab: 
*Карина*, Вы читали эти темы?

----------


## alex67

))))))))))))Я второй день на сайте))))Можете даже не сомневаться)))Пересмотрю всё)))Есть некоторые вопросы))попробую найти ответы))Очень приятное впечатление от Киевского семинара)))Огромное спасибо вам Таня и удачи в соревнованиях))) :0196:

----------


## Tatjana

> ))))))))))))Я второй день на сайте))))Можете даже не сомневаться)))Пересмотрю всё)))Есть некоторые вопросы))попробую найти ответы))Очень приятное впечатление от Киевского семинара)))Огромное спасибо вам Таня и удачи в соревнованиях)))


Cпасибо за пожелания!  :Ax: 
Извините, я не догадываюсь кто ВЫ, судя по тому, что Вы были на семинаре.))) Может представитесь в теме Персоналии? http://www.canis.ee/forum/showthread.php?t=6

----------


## alex67

> Cпасибо за пожелания! 
> Извините, я не догадываюсь кто ВЫ, судя по тому, что Вы были на семинаре.))) Может представитесь в теме Персоналии? http://www.canis.ee/forum/showthread.php?t=6


))))В Киеве На семинаре мы были с ещё одним Сашей и нем.овч.НИМФОЙ)))шустренькой такой,вы ещё с ней ЛИЧНО)))работали защиту)))Я в общем много слушаю и анализирую)))Болтаю мало)))поэтому не бросаюсь в глаза))) В персоналии резюме ОТПРАВИЛ)) :0193:

----------

